# Reports of Parvo in the West of England



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lethal dog virus is spreading


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

BBC NEWS | England | Cornwall | Jab call as virus kills five dogs


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi thanks for bringing this to our attention - I am in Devon so I will be passing the word around.

Puppy Love


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Tashi has put a more recent update under news. Seems like it's spreading


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

is it true you can just get parvo jab on its own ? some of mine are behind with boosters mbut this outbreak is a bit close for comfort


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive just rung my vet ,they dont do parvo on its own but aparently next feb theres going to be a vacination amnisty ,so you can get half price boosters lol


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up guys, im in gateshead but it has promted me to get my pooch to the vets....just found her card too bout a week ago........can never be too sure eh and what a horrible thing to catch due to pure neglegence eh?


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Ah god that is scary. I am in the South East.


----------



## Firealive (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh gosh, this is awful. I hope everyone on here has their dog vaccinated and are ok.

Is it only dogs this effects?


----------



## roger4000 (Dec 14, 2008)

thats some nasty virus. i hope this doesn`t hurt to many dogs and their owners..
i wonder where it comes from..


----------



## Percysdad (Dec 14, 2008)

How awful! I hope all your dogs are safe and don't catch it x


----------



## Aimee-x (Dec 11, 2008)

To anyone in Plymouth or Devon/Cornwall , my vet has told me that its spreading alot down this way too. 
Hope everyones dogs are and will be okay
x


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi does anyone have anymore info on this??? I heard today it has spread to Exeter and surrounding areas - so any further info would be greatly appreciated.

Puppy Love x


----------

